# live white sturgeons at T&T



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

Saw tankful of baby sturgeons at T&T wondering if these are US farm-raised at same facilities that supply our live tilapias here. btw it's $19.00/lb


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I tried to buy a weenie Tilapia that arrived at T&T (my favourite story, btw) and apparently under the Food Act
you can't take them away live. Unless you've got a connection, of course.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Those laws exist to avoid introduction of non-native species (or pathogens) to our native environment. I'm sure you know this, but this is particularly poignant when species can survive here and harbour pathogens that can transfer to our native species (e.g. sturgeon). Without getting in to it, those laws exist for a reason and should be taken seriously. Many fish keepers are aware of this. Some people, due to lack of understanding, actually buy a food fish and eventually try to let it go (case in point was the snakehead in the lake at Burnaby Central Park). 


Hammer


----------

